# I-Pilot transducer



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Anyone out there using the Universal Sonar 2 that's built into their Minn-Kota TM? How do you like it and any concerns about the ruggedness of it?


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

EnonEye said:


> Anyone out there using the Universal Sonar 2 that's built into their Minn-Kota TM? How do you like it and any concerns about the ruggedness of it?


I got my Terrova with Unviersal Sonar and love it. I don't believe the Terrova sells it without? Anyway, I was concerned it might not work as well as the HB trolling motor puck I had on the front... this is not the case! Can't tell the difference from the puck to the universal. As far as durability I have only had it approx one month. It is hooked to a HB 788 CI.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanx Triton for the response. I'm ordering a 55 and didn't make a lot of sense to me to not get the front transducer for another $150 or so. I've always wanted one in the front of the boat as well as the back. Should be a hoot. By the way I fished once or twice with an ol buddy that had a triton... NICE BOAT!


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

EnonEye said:


> Thanx Triton for the response. I'm ordering a 55 and didn't make a lot of sense to me to not get the front transducer for another $150 or so. I've always wanted one in the front of the boat as well as the back. Should be a hoot. By the way I fished once or twice with an ol buddy that had a triton... NICE BOAT!


Thanks! It is also nice not to worry about the extra wire running down the shaft. Are you going with the Power Drive or Terrova?


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Just a weekend warrior Triton who's recently switched over from chasing Eyes to Craps so will get the PD2. Got a 10 year old PD on my Crestliner now and it does fine with the exception of trolling into a stiff breeze but short of that it does a nice job and has been reliable. Believe me I wanted to go with the Terrova 70 but had to try and keep a little peace at home


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

EnonEye said:


> Just a weekend warrior Triton who's recently switched over from chasing Eyes to Craps so will get the PD2. Got a 10 year old PD on my Crestliner now and it does fine with the exception of trolling into a stiff breeze but short of that it does a nice job and has been reliable. Believe me I wanted to go with the Terrova 70 but had to try and keep a little peace at home


Completely understand about keeping the peace! I did the reverse of what you are doing in regards from Eyes to Crappie. Used to only chase crappie... now I am obessed with the eyes. I see you fish CJ a lot... it has really become a good crappie lake with all the cover. My only concern now is I hope is doesn't get overfished! Small lake and a lot of people are keeping every legal fish. If you ever want to get up to Erie give me a shout. :T


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

triton189 said:


> Completely understand about keeping the peace! I did the reverse of what you are doing in regards from Eyes to Crappie. Used to only chase crappie... now I am obessed with the eyes. I see you fish CJ a lot... it has really become a good crappie lake with all the cover. My only concern now is I hope is doesn't get overfished! Small lake and a lot of people are keeping every legal fish. If you ever want to get up to Erie give me a shout. :T


Ok will do, thanx for the invite. I have a love/hate relationship with Erie, have never done anything on the eyes near worth the trip up there except on the Maumee and that's about 1 good trip for every 3 bad ones. Tried again this year in the spring with no luck but it was a bad spring everywhere this year. Had a little luck fishing crappies for the 1st time up there last fall and that was good. You go up for eyes or crappies now?


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

EnonEye said:


> Ok will do, thanx for the invite. I have a love/hate relationship with Erie, have never done anything on the eyes near worth the trip up there except on the Maumee and that's about 1 good trip for every 3 bad ones. Tried again this year in the spring with no luck but it was a bad spring everywhere this year. Had a little luck fishing crappies for the 1st time up there last fall and that was good. You go up for eyes or crappies now?


Now I will fish for Walleye in the early morning and switch to Perch as the sun gets high. In the evening I will go back to Walleye. If you want monster crappie the fall is my favorite on Erie. Have been going up for 8 years sometims just to fish for the crappie. It is as close to the Southern size crappie as you can get! I have some very good spots.


----------



## retiredfisherman (Sep 14, 2011)

Minn-Kota does make a couple of models in the Terrova without the US/2 sonar but not in many sizes and they don't have I-Pilot on them either. I have a triton TR18 Pro and I'm running a Terrova 80lb 24v with US/2 but don't us the US/2 because I'm running a 788ci HD DI on the bow and it uses a 200/455khz transducer where US/2 is a 83/200khz set-up and wont show the Down Imaging.


----------

